
Ask HN: What if a recruited senior SWE refuses to do any tech assessment? - baron816
Let’s say a recruiter contacts you on LinkedIn and you’re interested in the role and it genuinely looks like a good fit for you. You say you’ll come in for an interview, but you won’t at any point answer any technical questions beyond discussions of what you’ve worked on (ie no whiteboarding, no system design questions, no live coding, etc). You say your resume speaks for itself regarding your technical abilities. Do you think companies would pass on you for that? Can someone here please try it?
======
onion2k
A straight "No" to technical testing probably won't work, but you can _always_
negotiate to do something that works for both the company and yourself.

------
verdverm
I would think a senior engineer would be evaluated on system design, you don't
want to show what you can do?

I wouldn't give them some basic algo questions or one of those online tests.
Always start with a chat. I will turn down any "opportunity" which doesn't
start with human to human interaction.

Do you know Golang and Kubernetes?

------
treeman79
Interviewed hundreds. A few have tried this. Automatic fail.

Logic is they have been coasting by on others work.

~~~
downrightmike
Doesn't appear there is a STEM shortage after all.

